
Go: package sqlite - bootload
https://godoc.org/github.com/cznic/sqlite
======
Safety1stClyde
For those who don't want to wait for this to be completed, there is already

[https://github.com/mattn/go-sqlite3](https://github.com/mattn/go-sqlite3)

------
bootload
source:
[https://twitter.com/bradfitz/status/855271867162083329](https://twitter.com/bradfitz/status/855271867162083329)

